# Greetings fellow pilots!



## Trebor (Feb 15, 2008)

howdy y'all, the name's Trebor. I'm a huge enthusiast of WWII and WWII aviation. right now the only flight simulator I have is Combat Flight Simulator 1 WWII Europe series. and I JUST discovered add ons for it and I'm obsessed now XD.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

G'day Mate welcome from what will be the first of many Aussies you will meet on the forum if you decide to stay, enjoy your time here mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2008)

hello Trebor, Yes another damn Aussie...we're everywhere mate! Welcome to the site...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2008)

You are going to catch a lot of flack for being a flight simmer and calling yourself a pilot....

Having said that, welcome.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

thinking similar adler.....


anywho Welcome mate, yes another Australia. We are unofficial owners of the site......


----------



## A4K (Feb 15, 2008)

Take that as a warning mate! But never fear, the kiwi contingent will do it's best to keep those skippy's at bay!

Welcome to the party mate, hope you brought the helium balloons


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Trebor. Don't mind the Aussies, they're a good
bunch and they don't bite.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG! Look at all the Aussie's. Get the bug spray! 

Welcome


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bugspray hell we need the anti-diggers rat bars freakin things multiply like rabbits


----------



## Trebor (Feb 15, 2008)

XDD no worries, y'all. this looks like a fun bunch here. plus, I love to fly in the Spitfire and shoot down nazis >D I'd rather shoot down nazis than Japanese, since nazis are practically the root of evil in WWII. though I will say this: they were ingenious. what with the ME-262 and the Stuka dive siren (VERY cool sound, btw! think I'll have that as my ringtone! XD)

and if any of ya have seen their designs for a lot of experimental aircraft, those are frigin awesome. like the Mercedes Benz C-class. an aircraft carrier that's an aircraft. quite fascinating

Luft '46 - WWII German aircraft projects I'm especially fond of the Horten 229 flying wing


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

Hallo Trebor,
Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Trebor said:


> XDD no worries, y'all. this looks like a fun bunch here. plus, I love to fly in the Spitfire and shoot down nazis >D I'd rather shoot down nazis than Japanese, since nazis are practically the root of evil in WWII. though I will say this: they were ingenious. what with the ME-262 and the Stuka dive siren (VERY cool sound, btw! think I'll have that as my ringtone! XD)
> 
> and if any of ya have seen their designs for a lot of experimental aircraft, those are frigin awesome. like the Mercedes Benz C-class. an aircraft carrier that's an aircraft. quite fascinating


----------



## Trebor (Feb 15, 2008)

the heck was that for? XD


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

ummmm....welcome (I think). Outta try flying the Schlotzgurber 490 - fascinating especially with the twelve .45 revolvers in the wings! I love it!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 15, 2008)

Schlotzgurber? never heard of it


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


>



Yup thats about it.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2008)

If you think the nazis represented all evil in WWII, read about the rape of Nanking. The Japanese were just as bad.

And I agree with Adler, flying a flight sim does not make you a pilot. You want the ultimate experience, go to one of those places that lets you fly real dogfights, with lasers instead of bullets. THAT will make you feel the real thing. After that, sims seem pale in comparison. Here is my first kill at Air Combat USA:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Qr0k2KM_


----------



## Trebor (Feb 16, 2008)

wow, that is fascinating, Evan. but I don't have a pilot's license yet XD but I was just joking about being a pilot.  but I have downloaded sounds taken from real aircraft including the .50 caliber machine guns taken from the Mustang to make the experience a bit more real


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2008)

Trebor said:


> XDD no worries, y'all. this looks like a fun bunch here. plus, I love to fly in the Spitfire and shoot down nazis >D I'd rather shoot down nazis than Japanese, since nazis are practically the root of evil in WWII. though I will say this: they were ingenious. what with the ME-262 and the Stuka dive siren (VERY cool sound, btw! think I'll have that as my ringtone! XD)



You mean playing in a Spitfire.

Also most Germans were not Nazis....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to the house of fun kiddo...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, what is all the XD, XDD, >D crap. While this site does have a place to talk about flight sims, this isn't a World of Warcraft site where everyone is 12 yrs old.

You wanna post stuff about your flight sims, great....more power to ya. But you come out here, please have a little respect for EVERYONE. You start posting stuff like "I like shooting down Nazi's" and "root of all evil", you'll find yourself on the short end of the stick.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 16, 2008)

I have respect for today's Germany. I really do. I have a few friends in Germany. I'm even trying to learn the language. but Germany back then was NAZI Germany. they murdered 12 million innocent people. and half of that was jews. but the rest of that was Roma/Gypsies, homosexuals, political opposition, atheists, the mentally or physically handicapped. that in my book constitutes as evil. the same with Stalin. I don't know much about Mussolini or any of the Italian's involvement in WWII other than that they were in it. but I do know that not all nazis were evil. there were a small few of German soldiers who did not like what their country was doing to others. especially this one man named Wilhelm Hoselfeld (name right?) who helped the famous late pianist Wladyslaw Zspilman.

ok, maybe nazi germany wasn't the root of all evil, but they were friggin evil. But I do admire them for their advancements in science and technology.

and btw, I'm 20 years old. I have ADHD so my mental age is a bit less than that. prolly at 15. but I'm a HUGE WWII enthusiast.

I also have a close friend in Japan who claims that if Japan had defeated the US, then Germany would have turned on them. just as they did Norway, Denmark, and Belgium.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess you're a Republican because the president G. Bush is a Republican.


Makes sense.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't like Bush, tho


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2008)

Trebor said:


> but I do know that not all nazis were evil. there were a small few of German soldiers who did not like what their country was doing to others. especially this one man named Wilhelm Hoselfeld (name right?) who helped the famous late pianist Wladyslaw Zspilman.


]

Sorry kid but again not all Germans were Nazi's.

There were far more than a *few* Germans who did not like what the Nazis were doing.

I suggest you actually learn some history and not from wikipedia.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just take your time and ease into it kiddo...they're all a great bunch here....heck, they put up with my rants...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

WElcome!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 17, 2008)

Trebor said:


> but I do know that not all nazis were evil.


Yes they were, but the majority of the *Germans* were not. Please separate the NAZI's from the Germans.

For the rest, welcome from the Netherlands. Read and learn


----------

